# e!Display 7300T keine Visu vom PFC200 e!cockpit



## blue_led (3 Februar 2022)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit der Visualisierung.
Ich kann mit dem Wago e!Display 7300T FW: 01.02.04(04)
Keine Visu vom 750-8202 PFC200 FW: 03.07.14(19) anzeigen.
Kommunikation mit Controller wird aufgebaut nur wird auf dem Display nix angezeigt.
Programmiert in e!cockpit.
URL: http://192.168.???.???/webvisu/vebvisu.htm
Auf Handy und PC funktioniert die Visu nur nicht auf dem Display.


Visualisierungen vom 750-881 kann ich normal anzeigen laden.

Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (3 Februar 2022)

Hallo blue_led,

das Thema ist bekannt und kann mit der folgenden Vorlage gelöst werden

WAGO stellt Ihnen nachfolgend das IPK-File für den PFC100/200 zur Verfügung. Hiermit wird das Web Visualisierungs-Problem behoben.

Installieren Sie das IPK-File bitte über das WebBasedManagement des PFC unter Configuration -> Software Uploads und starten Sie anschließend den PFC neu.

Zum Download klicken Sie bitte auf folgenden Link:

https://wago.sharepoint.com/:u:/s/S...BNmy3cnnWjClABnRR-N2M6hWOXRNdr0w67Ng?e=Vd3s53

Der Download-Link enthält eine SHA 512 Checksumme, mit der Sie die Datei überprüfen können. Um sich die Checksumme anzeigen zu lassen, öffnen Sie den Link und klicken Sie auf das rote "X" rechts oben in der Ecke.


----------



## blue_led (3 Februar 2022)

Danke schon einmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe das File soeben auf den PFC200 installiert aber leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht.
Mit einem PFC100 funktioniert es leider auch nicht.


----------



## blue_led (3 Februar 2022)

Mit PFC100 funktioniert es nun.
PFC200 muss ich noch etwas probieren.


----------



## Oliver Wetzel (10 Februar 2022)

Das Problem hatten wir auch mal. Damals hatte uns der Wago-Support geholfen und danach ging es wieder. Hast Du es schon gelöst?


----------



## blue_led (10 Februar 2022)

PFC100 funktioniert.
PFC200 leider noch nicht.
Ich werde den PFC200 nun die Tage mal auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen und probiere es dann nochmal.
Ich melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## Oliver Wetzel (10 Februar 2022)

Bei uns war es eine Einstellung im Visualisierungsmanager:
Support-Antwort: "Bei aktivierter Client-Animation im Visualisierungsmanager und Verwendung von Frames tritt das Verhalten auf."
Habe die Client-Animation im Visualisierungsmanager entfernt und prombt läuft wieder alles.


----------



## blue_led (10 Februar 2022)

Dass kann ich mir natürlich auch noch mal anschauen.
Bis jetzt habe ich einfach den PFC200 ausgebaut und durch einen PFC100 ersetzt. Gleiches Programm aufgespielt und  läuft. Demnach denke ich dass es am PFC200 liegt.


----------

